
Comparing Chinese provinces with countries (2011) - abarrettjo
http://www.economist.com/content/chinese_equivalents
======
Steko
Some of the comparisons are super dated e.g. the GDP figure they give for
Indonesia is 1/3 the 2014 number although Guangdong is growing fast too.

Also too bad this is just GDP comparison not GDP per capita which might more
clearly drive home the disparity in lifestyle between the 2/3 of China where
people make about as much as people do in Egypt or Mongolia and the 1/3 of
China that's more like Argentina or Russia.

~~~
jguegant
You can click on the tab: GDP per capita. And there you will see that
Guangdong is as rich as kazakhstan.

~~~
Steko
My mistake thank you!

------
jguegant
The GDP per capita tab is really interesting if you want to estimate the life
standard of each province. GDP itself is interesting for the "global
power"/influence of each province over another one.

------
zhemao
Nothing too surprising here. The more urbanized coastal provinces and cities
(Beijing, Shanghai, Jiangsu, Zhejiang, and Guangdong) have much better GDP per
capita than the more rural inland provinces.

It would be interesting to see a similar map for the United States. Would it
be more skewed or less skewed?

~~~
carlosgg
There's a link on the same page:

[http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/01/comparing_...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/01/comparing_us_states_countries)

~~~
ori_b
I'd be curious to see how it compares per-capita.

~~~
meric
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_GDP_per...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_GDP_per_capita)

The information is there and you can look up the countries yourself.

